# Back Lit LED Sign with Black Light Effect



## azpaul (Aug 20, 2009)

I saw a tutorial on a raised letter sign that had red LEDs that back lit the letters. The effect was that you got a red glow behind the letters because they were raised and the letters stayed on the darker side.

I have an idea to make a DO NOT ENTER sign with the same effect but have the LEDs flickering. I also wanted to light front with a black light. I have several signs to make that are going to be black light lit like BOO and BEWARE.

Two questions for the lighting pros out there

1. Will the black light coming from the front intefere with the back lit effect?
2. Can the LEDs be set to flicker? I though I read some where that LEDs do not flicker correctly due to such low wattage draw?

Thanks


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

You can use a flicker candle to drive a transistor to drive a number of LEDs to get the flicker effect you want.

Just have a search on here for flicker candle.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

The black light shouldn't emit enough visible light to really interfere with your other lighting.


----------



## azpaul (Aug 20, 2009)

Sweet.. Now if I can just remember who did that thread on their sign. It looked pretty cool.


----------

